# remote code



## nash211 (Jul 1, 2009)

I need the remote code for a Yamaha RX-V563 receiver. I need to program my universal remote.

nash211


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

For which remote?


----------



## nash211 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have the starchoice dsr 530 remote.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried 4053, 4059, 4060, and 4165 already?

I got those here. It's for the dvr530. Couldn't find the dsr530.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nash, what's the model number on the back of the remote?


----------



## nash211 (Jul 1, 2009)

On Back of Remote

PN : 530128-001
MDL: URC550

I have tried the codes 4053, 4059, 4060, and 4165, thanks but they did not work.

nash


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Yamaha receiver codes for the URC550 are 145 or 254 or 303. Push the Enter and Mute buttons at the same time, when the light flashes enter the code. Let us know if it works.


----------



## nash211 (Jul 1, 2009)

I tried all three 145 or 254 or 303 no luck.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The codes for the URC550 are all 3 digit, give Starchoice tech support a call, they may have more codes in their database.


----------

